# Best Bash Contest?



## D.Oliver (Feb 28, 2014)

Please vote for your favorite Bash Contest.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 28, 2014)

Daily Trivia :biggrin:


----------



## longbeard (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, i didn't enter any of the pen or casting contest, but i did enjoy the trivia contests. I also enjoy the auctions, even if they do go waaayyyy beyond my price.
Last year i really like the puzzles, those were fun and enjoyable.


Harry


----------



## Tom T (Feb 28, 2014)

Derek,
I liked them all.  Some were more in what I can do and some were not.
The auctions were and are fun.
I saw some amazing pens also, way above my level.
It is for sure a good time.
Then there was the clock.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 28, 2014)

Im the other guy!


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 1, 2014)

Was there a Trivia Contest this year??? 

Wish some one would have said something!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> Was there a Trivia Contest this year???
> 
> Wish some one would have said something!:tongue::biggrin:


 Does Ed really keep you THAT busy?


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 1, 2014)

As a trivia contest winner, I would have to say it was one of my favorites!  But the questions were too easy.  Next year - intermediate trivia contest?

Thanks!!
Harry


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 1, 2014)

I miss the ugly pen contest. That was the one that I would stand the best chance in.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2014)

The Wood ID contest with over 20,000 views sure would seem to have been many favorites.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2014)

It has been banned since my 2nd place finish in 2012.  I don't know if my entry crossed the line or they were scared of what I would do for the next event.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



traderdon55 said:


> I miss the ugly pen contest. That was the one that I would stand the best chance in.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> As a trivia contest winner, I would have to say it was one of my favorites!  But the questions were too easy.  Next year - intermediate trivia contest?
> 
> Thanks!!
> Harry


 There is a reason for the questions to be easy. Can't go into it here but, maybe there will be SOME more challenging questions in Bash 11. Thanks, for your input.


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 1, 2014)

I voted for other, because I enjoyed them all.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 1, 2014)

That would be over 20,000 guesses!  I think it would certainly qualify as MOST difficult!  But it was fun.

Harry



OKLAHOMAN said:


> The Wood ID contest with over 20,000 views sure would seem to have been many favorites.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 1, 2014)

I remember that year.  I thought my turd pen and custom light bowl had the contest in the bag and then your and twist-ed entries started making people loose their lunch!



firewhatfire said:


> It has been banned since my 2nd place finish in 2012.  I don't know if my entry crossed the line or they were scared of what I would do for the next event.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tage (Mar 8, 2014)

Any of penmaking contests.  The photo contest are fun to follow as well.


----------

